# My 06 SE-R



## Juiced SE-R (Jun 5, 2008)

Cruisin








On the way to the track.








Dyno day after beating down built single boosted hatch.








Motor Shot








My groceries.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

shit looks bad ass. i love the SE-R Altimas.


----------

